# Headphone for Galaxy S4 (with MIC) !



## nick191 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I want to buy new In-Ear Headphone  for my S4 which has MIC and good sound quality bass and treble balanced well, with three button control.

The budget is 3.5K rupees.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 3, 2014)

No one is out there to answer this !!


----------



## nick191 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello...


----------



## sandynator (Mar 3, 2014)

Cowon em1 with mic works with most of the droids.

Hifinage is selling t-peos tank & popular with mic ~2k. Ask them if it will work with your mobile.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 3, 2014)

How's A JAYS One + ?


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 4, 2014)

His budget is 3.5k. There are much better options for that.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 4, 2014)

Klipsch S4, brainwavz m series, brainwavz m3... get it frm mp4nation.*


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 5, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> His budget is 3.5k. There are much better options for that.



So you are judging the IEMs with price-tag. The higher price the better IEM. Another thing is he is looking for the IEM with mic.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

Not at all. It's about the best product at given price. If my budget is 5000, why should I purchase a 500 GB hard disk.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay I will check it out... damn confused coz Klipsch S4A ii costs Rs.5000/- and in US that is for Rs.2500/-


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

What? No one is judging anything with price. If your budget is 5000, why to settle for inferior products. If I have 5000, why will I purchase 500 GB hard disk instead of 1tb disk? Though I'd you as seller has to sell your stock, that's a different matter altogether.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am from India I can't buy from mp4nation.com so suggest me one which is available in india around Rs.3.5 K


----------



## nick191 (Mar 5, 2014)

@High-Fidelity what is your suggestion ?


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

Get from proaudiohome. com. I bought  SoundMagic e30 from them. They are the only one giving warranty for all audio products like SoundMagic and brainwavz.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

Proaudiohome. Buy from them. Giving one year warranty also.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

It seems my posts are being deleted. I didn't know this is a sale site. Not posting again.


----------



## JulianeEberhardt (Mar 5, 2014)

Hii,,,

The headphones feature Bluetooth and NFC abilities so you can stream music to the headphones, and Digital Noise Canceling that offers an improved rate by accurate signal processing as compared to Analog Noise Canceling. Sporting a slim, swivel folding style for convenient storage, it utilizes a pair of microphones to pick up ambient surrounding sounds and cancel them with an inverse "Anti-Noise" sound wave.


----------



## vkl (Mar 5, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> It seems my posts are being deleted. I didn't know this is a sale site. Not posting again.


First ten posts are manually moderated,so can take time to appear.You could have PMed a mod to approve post if it was taking too long.
Since you have more than 10 posts now your subsequent posts would appear when posted.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh thanks . Didn't know that. Using it from taptalk.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 5, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> What? No one is judging anything with price. If your budget is 5000, why to settle for inferior products. If I have 5000, why will I purchase 500 GB hard disk instead of 1tb disk? Though I'd you as seller has to sell your stock, that's a different matter altogether.



Man, you mean lower priced products are inferior to the higher priced products? No man, not in the world of audio. 

joker has given higher ratings to the popular, tank, gr99, E10, E30, gr02 bass edition and so on and the SQ score of these IEMs are more than the S4 and joker has never recommended S4 to anyone on head-fi. Personal experience, it's a lot more common in India only actually i.e., higher the price the better the product. There is always a law of diminishing returns when it comes to audio. 

Anyways my recommendation is given your budget, T-Peos popular(balanced sound) and Tank(warm with enhanced bass sound).


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 6, 2014)

buy Sony 3.5mm


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 6, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> Man, you mean lower priced products are inferior to the higher priced products? No man, not in the world of audio.
> 
> joker has given higher ratings to the popular, tank, gr99, E10, E30, gr02 bass edition and so on and the SQ score of these IEMs are more than the S4 and joker has never recommended S4 to anyone on head-fi. Personal experience, it's a lot more common in India only actually i.e., higher the price the better the product. There is always a law of diminishing returns when it comes to audio.
> 
> Anyways my recommendation is given your budget, T-Peos popular(balanced sound) and Tank(warm with enhanced bass sound).



Dude. I'm also recommending SoundMagic and brainwavz only. These are well known as value for money earphones. T-peos is an unknown brand with nuts less reviews. And it's not better than  SoundMagic or brainwavz. So I don't know what's your case here?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 6, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Dude. I'm also recommending SoundMagic and brainwavz only. These are well known as value for money earphones. T-peos is an unknown brand with nuts less reviews. And it's not better than  SoundMagic or brainwavz. So I don't know what's your case here?



You seriously needs awareness. 

Also do share which brainwavz model comes with mic?


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 6, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> You seriously needs awareness.
> 
> Also do share which brainwavz model comes with mic?



Sell the TPeos you have got. Sorry I disturbed this thread by recommending genuine products. Advertise and seek your product here!


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 6, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Sell the TPeos you have got. Sorry I disturbed this thread by recommending genuine products. Advertise and seek your product here!



What T-Peos I have got? Sorry but I didn't get you.

LOL, you mean to say that only brainwavz and soundmagic are genuine, rest all the brands are fake 

You seems to be a fanboy of SM and Brainwavz.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 6, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Klipsch S4, brainwavz m series, brainwavz m3... get it frm mp4nation.*




I doubt about m3 as it lack in bass dept. Btw op required iem with mic. There are very less quality iems with mic. Joker, who is an top reviewer on head-fi.org has spoken good about tpeos iems.
*theheadphonelist.com/brief-impress...-meze-narmoo-astrotec-olasonic-ear-earphones/


I too like soundmagic but seems bit flimsy. I personally have  es 18 & pl 30, e30 was on my buy list but backed off after hearing about t peos iems. I also have signature acoustics c12 so getting e30 was useless.

When it comes to audio do not judge it with price. Recently  got Samson sr 850 @1600(pack of 2) & they compete with akg240, audio technica ad700/ m50 which are thrice its cost.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 6, 2014)

The biggest difference between them is the large mid-bass hump of the C-12. If you like heavy bass (esp mid-bass), go for the C-12. If you want better accuracy and a more balanced overall sound, go for the E30.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 7, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> The biggest difference between them is the large mid-bass hump of the C-12. If you like heavy bass (esp mid-bass), go for the C-12. If you want better accuracy and a more balanced overall sound, go for the E30.




Totally agreed with you. Infact thats my ppreferred signature. I just backed of become wanted to see something beyond sm, signature acoustics new model also sounds promising, Vsonic gr02 silver/ vc02 are still ranked above e30. When I was in market to get e30 it was out of stock so shifted my focus to headphones.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 7, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Totally agreed with you. Infact thats my ppreferred signature. I just backed of become wanted to see something beyond sm, signature acoustics new model also sounds promising, Vsonic gr02 silver/ vc02 are still ranked above e30. When I was in market to get e30 it was out of stock so shifted my focus to headphones.



Depends on preference. I could have purchased Vsonic gr02 but I prefer the sound signature of  SoundMagic e30 to that of bassy Vsonic.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 10, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Depends on preference. I could have purchased Vsonic gr02 but I prefer the sound signature of  SoundMagic e30 to that of bassy Vsonic.



BTW I meant Vsonic R02 SILVER Edition which are mid centric with good clarity & Bass. 
VSonic R02 Silver Review | The Headphone List 

Vsonic VC02 are balanced IEM
VSonic VC02 Review | The Headphone List

You would also like to check the reviews of *FIDUE A63*
Fidue A63 Review | The Headphone List


----------

